# De mooiste van Rolex en Panerai.



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Had eigenlijk nu aan één van mijn eitjes moeten staan, maar helaas liep even anders. Dus op de bank met diverse boeken en dacht... wat vind ik eigenlijk de mooiste Rolex en de mooiste Panerai. Dit werd getriggerd doordat ik een Panerai om heb en een Rolex zag liggen. Beide merken hebben elk een lijn die qua modellen redelijk dicht bij elkaar ligt. Alhoewel Rolex natuurlijk wel de cellini modellen heeft die beduidend anders is.

Kortom gewoon voor de fun welke twee modellen vind je van beide merken het mooist.
Let wel echt welke je het mooiste vind niet welke het icoon is. Zo vind ik de 'oude' sub het icoon van Rolex.

*Rolex*

1. De rolex explorer II oud model maar wel met saffier en pinholes.
Een bescheiden horloge die een bepaald old-kool gevoel oproept. Met name in de zomer op een terras een heerlijk horloge. 









2. De rolex explorer oud model.
Ook weer de bescheidenheid en de simpliciteit. Verbaasd ook eigenlijk dat ik er geen heb,....









Heb het bij Rolex maar op de gangbare modellen gehouden anders was nr1. een Daytona Paul Newman.

*Panerai*

1. Panerai 317 Chrono Monopulsante 8 days GMT ceramica Om het af te maken de K-serie met zwart uurwerk.
Elke keer als ik dit horloge zie,.. gebeurt er iets. De bolling van het saffier glas de wijzerplaat die redelijk druk is, maar toch in balans. De matte zwarte kast,... helemaal af. 









2. Panerai 183 Radiomir Black Seal Acciaio
Een klassiek design, niet te veel poespas en schitterende kast. Heb zelf de 292J en blijft ook een schitterend horloge, maar deze is klassieker. 









ps. Bewust allemaal plaatjes van het internet geleend.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

De mooiste Rolex, dat zou er voor mij bijna één per type zijn, en allen vintage.

Als GMT, de 6542:









Sub? 6538:









Daytona? Een PN natuurlijk:









Daydate? een 1803 grijs:









En Panerai?

Ik denk een 6152 of 6154









Hoewel een orginele Mare Nostrum ook erg mooi is, even los van het formaat:


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Rolex Milgauss "Z Blue"










Het enige Rolex horloge dat ik niet te lelijk vind om op de wishlist te zetten. (sterker nog, hij staat er op, al zal met mijn budget dit een droomhorloge blijven) Het 'icoon' van Rolex vind ik te lelijk voor woorden. (gelukkig verschillen smaken)

En de Panerai... tja, eigenlijk geen. Online vind ik zo 1-2-3 alleen de modellen die ze nu voeren, de Mare Nostrum van hierboven is de minst lelijke die ik tot nu toe gezien heb, dus die valt dan onder 'de mooiste'. Wat men nu heeft is absoluut niet mijn smaak.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Wat betreft Rolex:

Zo een DJ 16013 uit mijn geboortejaar zou ik geen nee tegen zeggen:










Milgauss in wit of deze:










Air King 'Stellar':










Niet zoveel met Panerai bezig, maar PAM00512 vind ik een mooi horloge:










Grt

J


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Moet eerlijk zeggen met geen van beide merken nveel heb (ook geen centen voor dus op dat vlak geen problemen :-d ) maar die Rolex Explorer ziet er goed uit. De eerst gepostte Panerai is zeker in balans maar ik kan nog steeds niet echt wennen aan horloges met een zwarte kast.

Ik heb wel iets met horloges die klassiek qua uiterlijk zijn maar niet vintage of met modellen die een knipoog naar het verleden hebben. Op Internet heb ik deze plaatjes gevonden van modellen die mijn goedkeuring kunnen dragen ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

De Radiomir vind ik ook erg mooi, maar dan met zwarte plaat. Moet nog wel erg wennen aan de 1940 kast.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Pfoe, ik vond mijn DJ 1601 wel een erg mooie Rolex. Maar een GMT Master II (oude versie) met pepsi bezel vind ik ook een prachtige iconische klok. Panerai heb ik zelf helemaal niets mee.


----------

